# Florida 4-H goat clubs??



## richeys3 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi, I have been a member under keckka2001/trishr for a couple years, but can NOT get the system to find me. So I have started a new member under my main email account.

I raise basically pet goats. however our extension's agent has asked me to consider starting a 4-H goat club. My husband and I lead a fishing club and i've been a leader for a community club for over 15 years.... but this is a new venture.

Are there any people here a 4-H leader for a goat club in florida?


----------

